# Reading > General Literature >  Great Literature Illustrated

## Janine

I started a similar thread "The Magical World of Children's Illustration". In doing so I discovered many of the illustrators' themes crossed over into the adult realm of fine literature. Therefore I thought I would start this separate thread. I hope you will check out both. Some of the same artists will be featured in both threads, but with entirely different themes and subject matter. I often come across these marvelous and talented illustrators while expanding my own offline files and thought it would be nice to share them with others on this forum. Please contribute if you have an interest in book illustrators - these can be books, plays, poetry. I hope to make a separate thread for "Shakespeare Illustrated", since there are tons of illustrations on the subject of Shakespeare's work.

I will start with one of my favorite artists, whose work is beautifully decorative and fluid. I have recently purchased a book of Kay's "Unknown Paintings" and find them fascinating and always so exquisite.

*Kay Nielsen*


I quote a brief biography from Wikipedia:

Kay Nielsen (whose first name is pronounced "kigh"), (1886-1957) was a Danish illustrator who was popular in the early 20th century, the "golden age of illustration" which lasted from when Daniel Vierge and other pioneers developed printing technology to the point that drawings and paintings could be reproduced with reasonable facility, He joined the ranks of Arthur Rackham and Edmund Dulac in enjoying the success of the gift books of the early 20th century. This fad lasted until roughly the end of World War II when economic changes made it more difficult to make a profit from elaborately illustrated books.[citation needed]
Born in Copenhagen into an artistic family, his father was director of the Royal Danish Theatre. He studied art in Paris from 1904 to 1911, and then lived in England from about 1911 to 1916. He received his first English commission from Hodder and Stoughton to illustrate a collection of fairytales, providing 24 colour plates and more than 15 monotone illustrations - In Powder and Crinoline, Fairy Tales Retold by Sir Arthur Quiller-Couch, 1913. A year later, he also provided 24 colour plates and more than 21 monotone images for the children's collection East of The Sun West of The Moon, old tales from the North, 1914.[1] The colour images for both In Powder and Crinoline and East of the Sun and West of the Moon were reproduced by a 4-colour process - in contrast to many of the illustrations prepared by his contemporaries that characteristically utilised a traditional 3-colour process.
Meanwhile he painted (in tempera) landscapes in the Dover area. Nielsen came into contact with The Society of Tempera Painters where he learned new skills, and was able to reduce the time involved in the process. In 1917 he left for New York where there was an exhibition of his work and subsequently returned to Denmark. Together with a collaborator, Johannes Poulsen, he painted stage scenery for the Royal Danish Theatre in Copenhagen. Following his theatrical work in Copenhagen, Nielsen returned to contributing to illustrated books with the publication of Fairy Tales by Hans Andersen in 1924. That title included 12 colour plates and more than 40 monotone illustrations - the colour images were prepared with integrated formal and informal borders; the informal borders were produced in a mille fleur-type style. A year later, his superb contribution to Hansel and Gretel, and Other Stories by the Brothers Grimm was first published with 12 colour images and over 20 detailed monotone illustrations. A further 5 years passed before the publication of Red Magic - the final title to be illustrated comprehensively by Nielsen: the 1930 version of Red Magic included 8 colour and more than 50 monotone contributions from the Danish artist. His art has a very hard edge, which makes his work suitable for conversion into cinema cartoon form.
In 1939 he left for California and worked for Hollywood companies, inluding The Walt Disney Company, where his work was used in the "Ave Maria" and "Night on Bald Mountain" sequences of Fantasia. In 1940 he was laid off. He did some work on "The Little Mermaid" story, but it was almost 50 years before this reached the cinema. His final years were spent in poverty. His last works were for local schools and churches. His reputation has grown steadily since then.

These are from *"Arabian Nights"*; the first one has long been my favorite:

The Sultan and Scheherazade


The Tale of the First Dervish


The Tale of the Young Thief


The Sultan and Scheherazade


The Favorite


The Dervish Arranged for Them to Be Together

----------


## Dark Muse

I LOVE the last one

----------


## Dark Muse

I really like this one of Bluebeard she did



And I absolutely love this one

----------


## Janine

> I LOVE the last one


I like them all because they are so well designed and decorative; yes, the last is highly interesting...it makes me curious with the figure hovering overhead....I like the tree also. I thought you would like #4 from the top - it is so erie with the black cloaked figure, slumped over the book and that mysterious looking floating head in the circle...thought you liked heads detached from bodies,*Dark Muse*.... :Wink:  or do they have to be presented on platters only?

We must have been posting together - are they by Kay Nielson as well? I have not seen those before. He is actually a man even though his name is Kay. It is pronounced "Kigh". I think his work is very elegant.

Can't wait to see what great Poe illustrations you come up with for in this thread.

*DM,* did you check out the Children's thread? I posted a lot of Rackham tonight and will probably post even more. I love his work.

----------


## Dark Muse

> thought you liked heads detached from bodies,*Dark Muse*.... or do they have to be presented on platters only?.


Acutally I did quite like 4 it was my second favorite 




> We must have been posting together - are they by Kay Nielson as well? I have not seen those before. He is actually a man even though his name is Kay. It is pronounced "Kigh". I think his work is very elegant.


LOL, yes they are by HIM, I hate guys that have names that sound like girls. There are a couple of authors, that I thought were girls becasue of thier names.

But that is what I get for not taking the time to read the whole Bio

----------


## Janine

*DM,* I thought he was a woman too at first. Here is the link to the children's illustration thread. 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=39013

Been working on that and this all night. Had to upload all the photos to Photobucket but it was worth it. I will start a separate "Shakespeare Illustrated" thread since there is so much in that category.

Thanks for stopping by.

----------


## Dark Muse

I might drop in on the Childrens thread but don't know how much I could contribute over there.

----------


## stlukesguild

Janine... these are quite exquisite. Numbers 1, 4, and 5 especially. They certainly have an atmosphere that comes through the coloring and the rich pattern that bespeaks of Arab/Persian art. You have certainly broadened the field by widening the scope of your look at illustrated books to include not merely children's literature. I shall certainly be back... and bring a few favorites along.

----------


## mayneverhave

I've always been quite fond of Gustav Dore's engravings of Paradise Lost and The Rime of the Ancient Mariner.

But who could forget, of course, Blake's illustrations of Dante.

----------


## Janine

> I've always been quite fond of Gustav Dore's engravings of Paradise Lost and The Rime of the Ancient Mariner.
> 
> But who could forget, of course, Blake's illustrations of Dante.


*mayneverhave,* welcome to this thread! I saw some of Dores engravings the other night and marked the page. I love detailed engravings. I was hoping to post some, unless you want to. I think the ones from "The Rime of the Ancient Mariner" are what caught my immediate attention. I can post some of those, if fact, that is what I had planned next for this thread. 
Maybe you could come up with "Paradise Lost" by Dore and "Dante" by Blake, as well...what do you think? Do you know how to find them online?

I am starting a separate thread for Shakespeare - so if you come across illustrations for that subject, please save for that thread....there are just so many, it would be best to keep them separate.

*Dark Muse,* that would be great if you could come up with something but if not just stick to this thread and post some Poe or some other dark author of your liking. :Wink: 




> Janine... these are quite exquisite. Numbers 1, 4, and 5 especially. They certainly have an atmosphere that comes through the coloring and the rich pattern that bespeaks of Arab/Persian art. You have certainly broadened the field by widening the scope of your look at illustrated books to include not merely children's literature. I shall certainly be back... and bring a few favorites along.



*stlukesguild,* yes, isn't Nielson's work marvelous? 'Exquisite' for sure. 1, 4, 5 are the ones I like best, too. I love the way he used those decorative borders and do you notice the square format - one hardly ever sees an artist use a square - most art is rectangular - either horizontal or vertical. I actually discovered his work years back when I bought a few of these prints reproduced as greeting cards in a shop in New Hope - an artsy community on the Delaware River. I recently learned more about him while cruising around the internet and tracked down the book of his unknown works; this book is wonderful - I love some of those the most. I think I can find them online somewhere - I had marked one site which has some very unusual illustratons by Nielson. If I find the site again, I may just list the link or some examples from his body of work. Some definitely have such elegant lines and Eastern influences. That last one is actually wrong now that I look at my book - it is a square format and outlined in a decorative border. I must have found that example online and it is a poor example - missing some parts and cut off at the bottom - sorry about that. If I find the full rendition I will replace the URL and exhibit the right one. 

*stlukesguild,* I'm pleased that you enjoy this category of art and appreciate my efforts in this thread; I can't wait to see what you come up with.

----------


## Etienne

> I've always been quite fond of Gustav Dore's engravings of Paradise Lost and The Rime of the Ancient Mariner.
> 
> But who could forget, of course, Blake's illustrations of Dante.


Gustave Doré is absolutely amazing. Note that the works he illustrated include:
Don Quixote 
The Bible 
Paradise Lost 
Gargantua and Pantagruel 
Th Divine Comedy 
The Raven 
Orlando Furioso 

And other works including Shakespeare, Balzac, Hugo, Moore, Chateaubriand, Lafontaine, Tennyson, etc.

I had at some point the Inferno illustrated by him (a pre-WW1 edition!) which I gave to someone and was falling to dust. And I have the five books of Rabelais illustrated by him, they're rather easy to find in second hand bookshops here, but the same edition of Don Quixote is unfindable. I wish there was an edition of all the works illustrated by Doré, I would, for sure be a buyer.

----------


## andave_ya

oh wow, Janine, thanks for this thread! I'm going to be visiting often and gleaning all the information I can GET!  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Dark Muse

> *Dark Muse,* that would be great if you could come up with something but if not just stick to this thread and post some Poe or some other dark author of your liking.


For Halloween I will post some illustrations for some of Poes stories that I have come acorss.

----------


## Janine

*Etienne,* those are incredible! These are etchings, correct? I think I have actually seen his work in books as well. I must go through my father's books now because I may own one; time to comb the basement again! I love these and usually etchings have a tissue paper sheet over them in the book to protect them. Our family bible, which has seen better days, has incredible etchings in it and they just may be by Dore. Like I said, time to venture back into our basement storage. I hope the bible is still intact. It is on a shelf down there, but should be better protected and restored someday, actually.

Dore was incredibly talented. Do you have any background information on the artist himself?

*andave ya,* glad to see you here and glad you will stop in often. Here I was wondering if anyone would find my new threads. You may want to drop in my other, too - 'The Magical World of Children's Illustations'. I have been wanting to start these threads for sometime. Another on Shakespeare illustration is in the making.

*Dark Muse,* we did it again - posting the same exact time. I can't wait to see the Poe illustrations you come up with. Yes, Halloween is right around the corner. It is a great time to post Poe illustrations!

----------


## mayneverhave

> I had at some point the Inferno illustrated by him (a pre-WW1 edition!) which I gave to someone and was falling to dust. And I have the five books of Rabelais illustrated by him, they're rather easy to find in second hand bookshops here, but the same edition of Don Quixote is unfindable. I wish there was an edition of all the works illustrated by Doré, I would, for sure be a buyer.


Yes, I distinctly remember my high school days in which my English class had us read segments from The Inferno, which included Dore's illustrations. My favorite illustration would probably be the one of Satan, rather lackadaisically lying in the ice with his head in his hands, munching away on the three traitors. Those lines are perhaps better imagined than illustrated.

Here is Dante, midway on our life's journey, (Dore):



Here is the final circle of hell, (Dore):



Here is Satan's fall from Heaven in Paradise Lost, (Dore):



Here is the "The ice was here, the ice was there, / The ice was all around," section of Coleridge's _The Rime of the Ancient Mariner_, (Dore):



Here is Eugene Delacroix's painting of Act 5, Scene 1 of Hamlet:



Finally, my favorite image, Blake's illustration of Dante and Virgil approaching the gates of Hell:



There is a colour version of that last one - as the image is used on the cover of my copy of the Inferno - but I'm having great difficulties finding Blake's illustrations of Dante online.

----------


## Janine

Great stuff, thanks. I just copied all of the "Ancient Mariner" Dore prints and hope to post the best of those tonight, after my dinner. They are so amazing. I love those above also and the Blake and Delacroix's are very nice as well; maybe relist the Shakepeare in the thread I will start tonight. There is so much Shakespeare I think we need a separate thread for those.

"The ice was here, the ice was there, The ice was all around," is one of my favorites of Dore. It is incredibly atmospheric....absolutely awesome! Be back with more, when I get them uploaded to photobucket.

Here are some of the illustrations for the "Rime of the Ancient Mariner" by the incredible Dore:

"But why drives on that ship so fast..."


"Beyond the shadow of the ship..."


"It ceased yet still the sails made on..."


"And on the bay the moonlight lay.."


"I looked upon the rotting sea..."



"It ate the food it ne'er had eat..."


"It flung the blood in to my head..."


"Nine fathom deep he had followed..."


"The moving Moon went up the sky..."


"The seraph band each waved his hand..."


"The ship drove fast loud roar..."


"With my cross-bow..."


"The game is done, Ive won, Ive won, Quote she..."


Hope you don't mind; I reposted this one since I think my print is a little clearer.
The Ice All Around


His detail amazes me!

----------


## Dark Muse

Oh I LOVE those. You know how much I love sea scenes and sea imagery, and the second to last one is much AWSOMENESS!!

----------


## Janine

> Oh I LOVE those. You know how much I love sea scenes and sea imagery, and the second to last one is much AWSOMENESS!!


I love sea images myself and anything to do with the sea - love sea stories and love adventures at sea, also any songs about the sea. I love the album by Procal Harem "A Salty Dog" - I play it all the time. I think it is referring to the "Rime of the Ancient Mariner"...I have it on my ipod and should listen to it tonight. I love the poem and I particularly liked that one - second from the last - isn't it great? I like the little details of the dice on the deck and the shadowy look of the figure - so evil.

----------


## Etienne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5B8bG7UmhI

A video of the Rime of the Ancient Mariner with Gustave Doré's illustrations.

Amazing, the same thing but with the whole Inferno (canto by canto).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3mIkXhdQ7U

Act of the Apostles slideshow:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM0lKc9Gal0

----------


## Janine

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5B8bG7UmhI
> 
> A video of the Rime of the Ancient Mariner with Gustave Doré's illustrations.


Listening and watching this one first; thanks for the links; I will watch the others later on. I somehow get chills when I see that arrow fly up to kill the albabros. I have some more of Dore's pictures that are in this video; I only posted the most dramatic. This is pretty cool, gives me an idea to make my own video. I have a program on my new computer, with which I can can make videos something like this with fade-ins and progressions, etc. I don't know about adding the soundtrack but I will have to look into it. I do plan to put much art on a DVD to view on my TV.

----------


## Dark Muse

Here is a Clarke I found of Rime of the Ancient Mariner

----------


## Janine

> Here is a Clarke I found of Rime of the Ancient Mariner


Oh that is neat. I wish we could see that one larger - it looks very detailed. I like the deep blacks in the piece. Did he do a series to illustrate the poem? I would love to see more like these...would be interesting to compare with the Dore's.

----------


## Dark Muse

This is the only image of that poem I could find by him and I could not find any larger versions of it.

----------


## Janine

> This is the only image of that poem I could find by him and I could not find any larger versions of it.


If I find any I will let you know and I won't post them; rather I will send you the links to the site, then you can do the honors. :Wink:

----------


## Dark Muse

I found these to be interesting, the poems of Shelly illustrated by Jessie Marion King


Alastor; or, The Spirit of Solitude
_Making the wild his home_


The Revolt of Islam
The Desolated Village
_There was a desolate village in a wood_


Prometheus Unbound
_With garlands pied and starry sea-flower crowns_


Adonais
_Alone, desolate and apart_


Stanzas
_Until thine azure sister of the Spring shall blow
Her clarion o'er the dreaming earth_


To a Skylark
_The world should listen then - as I am listening now_


Hymn of Pan
_Listening to my sweet pipings_


To Night
_Wrap thy form in a mantle gray,
Star inwrought!
Blind with thine hair the eyes of Day;
Kiss her until she be wearied out_

----------


## Janine

*Dark Muse,* I like those of Shelly illustrated by Jessie Marion King. I like their linear quality and their use of limited color to bring out parts of the pictures. I would love to find those larger somewhere online and will look for them in my searching around. When did he/she do these - do you know? I know nothing of the artist actually, but I would like to learn more.

----------


## Dark Muse

The Shelly illustrations she did in 1907. I never heard of her before untill I came acorss these illustrations.

----------


## Janine

> The Shelly illustrations she did in 1907. I never heard of her before untill I came acorss these illustrations.


That would make sense - they must also to have been influenced by Beardsley and his linear style. Interesting how all these artists tie in together.

Here is an artist I really love; I posted some of his children's illustrations just now in the other thread...

*Edmund Dulac*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Edmund Dulac (born Edmond Dulac, October 22, 1882  May 25, 1953[1]) was a French book illustrator prominent during the so called "Golden Age of Illustration" (the first quarter or so of the twentieth century).

for full biography for Dulac on Wikipedia see this link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edmund_Dulac

Here are some of Dulac's version of "The Arabian Nights"

The ship struck...


The Queen of the Ebony


light Faded from View...


Maidens on White Horses

----------


## andave_ya

WOW!!! THese are splendid! Fantastic! Brilliant!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> WOW!!! THese are splendid! Fantastic! Brilliant!


*andave ya,* Glad you are enjoying the works. I love Dulac's work and all the others, too that have been posted so far. I think they are all wonderful. I seriously wondered if I would get responses to these illustration threads prior to starting them; happy to report that all three are doing wonderfully....did you check out the ones in the Illustrated Shakespeare? I know the supply of illustrators is endless, so I hope we can keep these threads going for a long time. I will be posting more of Dulac's fabulous work soon, over in the Children's thread. I have some from rhymes and one fairytale, so far. I could have sworn I bought a Dulac Dover book, but I can't seem to locate it. I must check my receits from Dover to see if, indeed, I do own a book of his illustrations. If I don't, I think it is time to order one, either from Amazon or Dover or B&B. The great thing about doing these threads is that I have been discovering even more a particular artists's works, which is great. I have extensive files on all of the artists I like. Soon I will burn them to a DVD and my backup files.

I have some other Arabian Nights" illustrations to post soon from another well-known painter/illustrator. Be back shortly to do so. It is fun to compare the various interpretations of the same material.

Ok, here are some by the incredible 

*Maxfield Parrish*

Maxfield Parrish (July 25, 1870  March 30, 1966) was an American painter and illustrator.

For additional facts on his biography see:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxfield_Parrish

These are all from the "Arabian Nights"
The light in his paintings is amazing...

Arabian Nights Cover


When he came to this part of this narrative...

The smoke ascended to the clouds...


It will besufficient to break off a branch...


Having finished his repast


Cassim was so alarmed at the danger...


At the approach of evening...


As it drew near...


And she proceeded to burn perfume...


And when the boat came to me I found in it...

----------


## Dark Muse

Those are really cool

----------


## Janine

> Those are really cool


I have a hardbound book of his work. He is really amazing. In the back are landscape paintings he did as well. He crossed over into the fine arts field. Hadn't you ever seen his work before, *Dark Muse*? He is extremely popular or was at one time. I think his work is timeless. In my book the colors are much better and the paintings are clearer. My sister owns a plate with one of his paintings on it. He did all kinds of commercial art and advertizing art as well...some really witty and cool things. I will have to see if I can find any examples online.

----------


## Etienne

Wow Parrish has been my favorite thus far, after Doré.

I love the second and last pictures especially.

Jessie Marion King is also amazing!

Dulac's last picture also caught my attention very much!

----------


## Janine

> Wow Parrish has been my favorite thus far, after Doré.
> 
> I love the second and last pictures especially.
> 
> Jessie Marion King is also amazing!
> 
> Dulac's last picture also caught my attention very much!


*Etienne,* I love Parrish and have for years. Sadly these are not really clear examples. If I find ones that are better I will replace them with the better photo of the print. I took these off of one site in which I felt the quality of the photos was not as good as some I have seen. Parrish's landscapes are amazing. Yes, I agree - the second and last ones have always been ones I am attracted to. You should check his work out in a book store. I should dust off my own hardback copy, get it out to pour over his work once more...I usually drool over amazing great talent with color and light. Those Dore's really impressed me, as well. I now need to get a good copy of a book on Dore. I would like to see more of the ones from "Paradise Lost" and "Dante" - will you be posting anymore?

----------


## Dark Muse

No I am not familair with his work.

----------


## Etienne

I found a nice website with plenty of Doré's (unfortunately, no The Tempest, no Gargantua and Pantagruel, and no Don Quixote) but I am unable to link pictures from there, so here is the website anyway: http://dore.artpassions.net/

Here is one, I'm not sure if it's an illustration for a book though. A Doré (and a fabulous one too!) nonetheless.


The Divine Comedy






Paradise Lost

----------


## Dark Muse

Here are some cool Greek Myth illustrations from Parrish


Pandora


Crice's Palace


Proserpina


Jason and His Teacher


The Argonauts Quest for the Golden Fleece

----------


## Janine

Those are really beautiful. I just found one site which had very clear photos of the reproductions; I could not stop copying them. Most online are not that clear I noticed, so I will post a few more tomorrow, from this new site I found - the lighting in Parrish's work, as I said before, is so amazing and so etheral; also his detail is amazing - like tree trunks, rock formations, water and the way light travels across objects or landscape elements. His landscapes are lovely too and maybe I will post some in one of the social threads but I am not sure we have a category for his work. The light on the Jason one is what I am referring to. I think he painted at a certain time of day or evening - such as twighlight.




> The Divine Comedy


I don't know how I missed these last night - maybe we were posting nearly the same time. I love ArstyCraftsy - the site. I have copied some from that site - what seems to be the problem? I like the one you did copy and post - the cover illustration. So this girl and the deer is also Dore? It looks more like Dulac; amazing how much some of the artist's work look similar to each other. I guess they all influenced each other. 

Anyway, I just love the additional etchings of Dore that you have posted. These are amazing and completely imaginative - such fine detail it takes my breath away. 5 and 7 really catch my eye....wonderful! Do you notice the rays coming from the angel in 7, how they look so much like the two rays coming from the angel in "The Rime of the Ancient Mariner" piece, only the angel is seen in the Mariner from the back? Those two single rays intrigue me.

----------


## Etienne

> So this girl and the deer is also Dore? It looks more like Dulac; amazing how much some of the artist's work look similar to each other. I guess they all influenced each other.


What? Which picture are you referring to?

----------


## Janine

> What? Which picture are you referring to?


I meant the girl and the moose. I just saw it on another site and it is by Dulac, not Dore...You just got them mixed up. I love the new Dore's you just posted - they are amazing. Been researching just now to find the illustrator you mentioned - Jessie Marion King and found tons of different illustrators on one site but sadly one can copy them but they have a watermark across to protect them from being posted. I will provide some links soon for that site so you all can view these great examples. Here is one for starters - these are the Nielson Arabian Nights that I have in my own book which are rare to find these days. Apparently this person scanned all of the work from her own books. The site is quite extensive but some great stuff on there.

Arabian Nights
http://www.nocloo.com/gallery2/v/kay...rabian-nights/

If you click on the first one it takes you to a page where you can use the arrow to see all of the prints more easily.

----------


## Etienne

I don't see any girl with moose in the pictures I've posted, perhaps there's just something wrong with the linking? All those I posted, as I see them are easily recognizable as Dorés too. Anyone else see this moose? Might as well tell me which it is, I'll remove it and try to replace it by another.

----------


## Janine

> I don't see any girl with moose in the pictures I've posted, perhaps there's just something wrong with the linking? All those I posted, as I see them are easily recognizable as Dorés too. Anyone else see this moose? Might as well tell me which it is, I'll remove it and try to replace it by another.


Sure thing...It is your post #36 and here is what you say just prior to the moose (or is it a reindeer?) picture - it is the only one in color - the rest are all black and white etchings, accept this same picture shows up in-between the others further down the post...very strange indeed, if you can't see it...under the print of the girl/moose or reindeer, it says 'Artsy Craftsy'.

*Etienne,* these are your words



> Here is one, I'm not sure if it's an illustration for a book though. A Doré (and a fabulous one too!) nonetheless/


I hate to correct you, but it is a Dulac - in the site I just was exploring....not sure for what story it was done. The girl is pulling the antlers of the moose/deer. It is in color and then right after this you posted several Dores in a row. Those are spectacular, by the way!

----------


## Dark Muse

I think it is a problem with the site from which you liked the pictures from, as the first one, and one farther down is an image of a girl with a moose and under it, it says artscraftsy.com

----------


## Janine

Hey, everyone, if you like this thread - vote at the top for our thread. I just voted "excellent", because it is going so well.

----------


## andave_ya

OOh, Janine, thanks for those Parrish pictures. One of them, the girl in blue with her head down in her hands, on the chair, is used as a cover of an Enya cd.

----------


## Janine

> OOh, Janine, thanks for those Parrish pictures. One of them, the girl in blue with her head down in her hands, on the chair, is used as a cover of an Enya cd.


You know, now that you mentioned that I recall seeing it also on Enya's album cover. Do you know which cover it is? Actually, I though the painting by Parrish was a male, but maybe it is a female, perhaps a queen. I guess I was picturing it as a king who was in despear. 

I plan on posting more Parrish pictures - I found many more last night but have to upload them to Photobucket first.
If you like the woman in blue you will like these I believe - they are quite blue; the first is a very famous one by Parrish; you may have seen it before; not sure which book or publication it was painted for originally. I think it is outstanding!

Ectasy


I love this one, too 

Griselda


And here is one keeping in the spirit of the season called:

Harvest

----------


## Janine

*William Blake*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

William Blake in an 1807 portrait by Thomas Phillips. 
Born 28 November 1757(1757-11-28)
London, England 
Died 12 August 1827 (aged 69)
London, England 
Occupation Poet, Painter, Printmaker 
Literary movement Romanticism 

Influences
Bible, Dante Alighieri, John Milton, Emanuel Swedenborg 

Influenced:
William Butler Yeats, Hart Crane, Kahlil Gibran, Allen Ginsberg, John Gardner 

William Blake (28 November 1757 – 12 August 1827) was an English poet, painter, and printmaker. Largely unrecognized during his lifetime, Blake's work is now considered seminal in the history of both poetry and the visual arts. Blake's prophetic poetry has been said to form "what is in proportion to its merits the least read body of poetry in the English language".[1] His visual artistry has led one modern critic to proclaim him "far and away the greatest artist Britain has ever produced".[2] Although he only once travelled any farther than a day's walk outside London over the course of his life,[3] his creative vision engendered a diverse and symbolically rich corpus, which embraced 'imagination' as "the body of God",[4] or "Human existence itself".[5]

For more on Blake see - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Blake

Infenrnosm


Abel


Sconfitta


Book of Urizen


The Blasphemer


Lake - Last Judgment


Job


Blake Illustration XI


Eve of the fall - "Paradise Lost"


Antaeus Setting Down Dante and Virgil

----------


## Dark Muse

I love the work of Blake

Here are some more 










Of course I absolutely adore his Hecate

----------


## Janine

Wow, I like the ones you posted even better, *Dark Muse.* Those are so cool and the prints are really clear. I love that third one down; the second, firth and sixth are nothing to sneeze at. These are spectacular! Glad I checked back for a peek.

----------


## Dark Muse

For Halloween I have prepared this illustrated tribute to Edgar Allan Poe





Portraits By Félix Vallotton


Harry Clarke

Ligeia




The Murders in the Rue Morgue


The Tell-Tale Heart




The Masque of the Red Death




The Facts in the Case of M. Valdemar


A Decent into the Maelstrom 


The Cask of Amontillado


Pit and the Pendulum 


The Premature Burial

----------


## Dark Muse

M.S. Found in a Bottle 


Fall of the House of Usher 


The Oval Portrait 


The Man in the Crowd


The Gold Bug




The Black Cat

----------


## Dark Muse

The Raven by Dore 
He has several images for this poem. I just picked out a few of my favorites.

----------


## Dark Muse

The Poetry of Poe by Edmund Dulac 

Annabel Lee


Silence


Lenore


To Helen


The Haunted Place


The City in the Sea


The Sleeper


The Conqueror Worm


Eldorado

----------


## Dark Muse

To the River 


Bridal Ballad


Fairy Land


Israfel


Dreamland


Alone

----------


## Dark Muse

Lenore by Hnery Sandham



The Raven by Tenniel

----------


## Janine

*Dark Muse,* this is an excellent tribute to Poe. I love the Clark's - so graphic and dramatic in the stark black and white. I love the Dore's and the Dulacs; I copied some of those (online to my own files) just the other day, but did not realise some of those Dulac's were Poe illustrations. Sandham I have not heard about, but I like the work. I like all the sets you posted; I will have to copy the ones I don't have, for my own offline Poe illustration folder. Thanks for posting so many! So appropriate for Halloween.

----------


## Dark Muse

Yes I love the work of Clarke and he did a very vast collection on Poe. And I find the Dore' Raven images to be quite interesting. 

I looked but could not find any other Poe by Sandham or Tenniel

I really like the Dulacs as well

----------


## Etienne

> I think it is a problem with the site from which you liked the pictures from, as the first one, and one farther down is an image of a girl with a moose and under it, it says artscraftsy.com


Yeah today I went to check and now I saw those reindeer pictures (I saw the real pictures before), I deleted the pictures which wouldn't link carefully.

----------


## Janine

> Yes I love the work of Clarke and he did a very vast collection on Poe. And I find the Dore' Raven images to be quite interesting. 
> 
> I looked but could not find any other Poe by Sandham or Tenniel
> 
> I really like the Dulacs as well


I loved all the Poe illustrations you posted, *Dark Muse.* They were all so 'Halloweeny', too. I had to go and change my profile page early this morning, since Halloween is over for this year. I went to my son's house last night and he had a great display - all Disney Halloween projected on his house, etc. Pirates of the C playing on a huge screen in his backyard, the light display on the side of the house, a graveyard out front and his car decaled like the one in "Cars". 

I guess my momentum is broken now, because I am too tired out tonight to post any more photos in here or the other thread; I did look up some Shakespeare illustrations today and copied them. Tonight however I will try and copy the pictures you posted of Poe's work for my own offline files. I just love them - all the artists are good.




> Yeah today I went to check and now I saw those reindeer pictures (I saw the real pictures before), I deleted the pictures which wouldn't link carefully.


*Etienne,* I knew you would sort it out and see what we were talking about. It is weird that attached to your other files. Glad you were able to fix it - looked strange with the Dulac inbetween, which no doubt was from a children's book anyway.

----------


## Dark Muse

Here are some King Arthur by Thomas Mackenzie

----------


## Janine

I just discovered Thomas Mackenzie myself. I love the ones you posted and about a new subject for this thread, "King Arthur"....these are so colorful and lovely...nice examples of his work.

----------


## Dark Muse

Here is some Chaucer by Warwick Goble 

The Knights Tale 







The Millers Tale 



Prologue to Melibeus



The Monks Tale 



The Words of the Host



The Wife of Bath's Tale 





The Clerks Tale 





The Squires Tale 



The Legend of Good Women

----------


## Janine

I wondered when you would discover Warwick Goble's work, *Dark Muse*. I like the fact these are from 'The Canterberry Tales' (?) - Chaucer....they are, right? 
I like his color palette - nice combinations and lovely soft jewel tones. I had looked up some of his work the other day. I think I may have some in my files already, but I will definitely copy these to add. Thanks for adding them.

----------


## Dark Muse

I think I may have poted some of Goble's work in the fairy tale group. I have heard of him before. 

The last one "The Legend of Good Women" is not from the Canterberry Tales. But the others are.

----------


## Janine

> I think I may have poted some of Goble's work in the fairy tale group. I have heard of him before. 
> 
> The last one "The Legend of Good Women" is not from the Canterberry Tales. But the others are.


That last one reminds me of one by another artist - same theme. I forget which artist it is now but it is in my files; I will look it up. Does that one illustrate any certain story?

----------


## Dark Muse

The last one if part of the Legend of Good Women

----------


## Janine

> The last one if part of the Legend of Good Women


I found it now; it is by Waterhouse - called 'The Magic Circle' - think I posted it or you did in the social group - Pre Raphaelites.

----------


## Dark Muse

Ahh yes I remember that one. I think you may have been the one that posted it

----------


## Janine

> Ahh yes I remember that one. I think you may have been the one that posted it


That's the one and think it is still in my Photobucket file, so I will pull that up tonight and post it. Do you think it is from a book or story though?

----------


## Dark Muse

No I do not think the Waterhouse one is from a book. It could be drawn from some myth perhaps, but I could not say which one if it were. I would have to look it up and see if I can find any information about it

----------


## Dark Muse

I found this to be quite interesting. It is old world love stories a collection of Medieval Romances and Legends. 

Illustrated by Reginald Knowles

*The Lay of Gugemar*



With border



*The Lay of Eliduc*







*The Lay of the Nightingale*





*The Lay of Sir Launfal*



with border



*The Lay of the Two Lovers*





*The Lay of the Ash Tree*



with border







*The Lay of the Honeysuckle*


Haha ok is it just me, or does this kind of look like two women together?

with border 





*The Lay of Yonec*





*'Tis of Aucassin and of Nicolette*



with border 





*The Story of King Constant*



with border

----------


## Janine

I have seen his work somewhere on the net. Nice examples. I like those decorative borders - some look Celtic, some Art Deco and even Nouveau. They add something to the page, when the picture is framed with them. Nice array of images, *Dark Muse.* Thanks. You always come up with such neat stuff.

----------


## Dark Muse

Yes I really like his Celtic knotwork.

----------


## Janine

> Yes I really like his Celtic knotwork.


I do too! I keep getting free sample pages from Dover and I copy them all into a file entitled 'Celtic'. I love how intricate they are and how they incorporate animals or mythical creatures. If you sign up on Dover Books, it is free to do so, you get a lot of great sample pages. I don't think you have to buy anything. I have bought from them in the past and just recently my friend and I went in on a big order. I got a Dulac book and another book illustrated by Maxfield Parrish. I also got two Rackham books. They had this sale - an order was 25% off - not a bad deal; even included the bargain bin, of which I chose a few good books (fiction) - two are of short stories, I think. I can't wait now for the whole box to come :Biggrin: ....but where I am going to put them is an altogether different another story.... :Frown:

----------


## Dark Muse

This is from a collection of Russian stories, that I thought were just beautiful, by Frank C. Pape

----------


## Janine

> This is from a collection of Russian stories, that I thought were just beautiful, by Frank C. Pape


Nice stuff, *Dark Muse.* I love the compositions of his work. I notice he will use one central figure (large) with contrasting (smaller) interesting details/elements or images seen far off such as people, animals, birds, landscape, etc. I love the flow and balance of his work; very elegant such as the skirts of the women. These illustrations are really lovely. I must look more of his stuff up online; I would even consider buying a book of his work. Great to discover another really fine illustrator from the past.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Dark Muse

The story of Aucassin & Nicolete illustrated by Evelyn Paul. 

I just love the style of these illustrations.

----------


## Janine

Oww, I like those. I like the way the artist uses blacks - in a silouette manner; it is very effective they was the artist uses the blacks to accent the piece. I also like the way there is limited color fields in each of the pieces. I love how the first one is all tones of rusty reds, pinks, oranges. I like the decorative borders on each. I love the last one; I bet you also love that, *Dark Muse.* That is so beautiful and moody...love the moonglow...looks luminous.

----------


## Dark Muse

Hehe yes the last one is my favorite

----------


## Janine

> Hehe yes the last one is my favorite


hehe, now how did I know that? :Wink:

----------


## Dark Muse

These are from the play Hassan by James Elroy Flecker

Illustrations by Thomas Mackenzie. I thought they were quite interesting

*Act I Scene II*







*Act II Scene I*





*Act II Scene II*





*Act III Scene III*



*Act IV Scene II*



*Act V Scene I*





*Act V Scene II*

----------


## Janine

ouuu, those Mackenzie's are really nice. Now let me see, can I guess your favorite out of this group? Maybe the redish pink one - 4th one down.

Thanks for posting these *Dark Muse.* I will have to find something to post in this thread, too. I have plenty for the children's one, but have to think harder concerning this thread.

----------


## Dark Muse

That one is cool but I think my favorite might be Act III Scene III

----------


## Janine

Is that the one with the woman and the tree or the one with the woman with a curtain behind her? I can't tell which the title goes with. Now that I look at the one I suggested it really is reminescent of Nielson's style, I think. They all influenced each other, I am sure. I like the soft (sometimes diffused) coloring in the Mackenzie's.

----------


## Dark Muse

It is the wone with the woman kneeling by the tree and the mountains behind her

----------


## Janine

> It is the wone with the woman kneeling by the tree and the mountains behind her


Ok, right...I like the way he depicted her hair.

----------


## andave_ya

:Biggrin:  I love the MacKenzies, those ar ecooooooooool!!

----------


## Janine

Interesting word, *andave,* 'ecooooooooooool'. Is that like email or ebay or ecards?

----------


## Dark Muse

This I found interesting, illustrations by Dore from History of the Crusades

*Book I
Birth of the Crusades
AD 300-1095*


Hospitality of Barbarians to Pilgrims


Foulque-Nerra assailed by the Phantoms of his Victims


Peter the Hermit preaching the Crusade


The War Cry of the Crusaders

*Book II
Departure and March of the Crusaders
AD 1096-1097*


The Army of Priest Volkmar and Count Emicio attack Mersbourg


The Second Crusaders encounter the remains of the First Crusaders


Astonishment of the Crusaders at the wealth of the East


Crusaders throwing heads into Nice


The Battle of Nicea


The Battle of Dorylæum


Burying the dead after the Battle of Dorylæum

----------


## Janine

> This I found interesting, illustrations by Dore from History of the Crusades


Wow, you were lucky to find those - they are just great. I know Dore also illustrated the bible, not sure one can find them online, but most likely you can if you hunt long enough. Thanks for posting those, *Dark Muse.* I really love Dore's work! :Smile:

----------


## andave_ya

> Interesting word, *andave,* 'ecooooooooooool'. Is that like email or ebay or ecards?


oops,  :FRlol: , I'm sorry Janine! That's a typo -- it's supposed to be "are cool." as in, I think those are amazing!  :Smile:  Seriously, the more I look at those MacKenizie's the more I like them  :Smile: 

And um, how about some Sidney Paget? He illustrated Sherlock Holmes in the Strand magazine, when they first came out.

----------


## Janine

Hi *andave ya,* those are wonderful illustrations of Holmes; they have the flavor of the times, don't they? Do you know what year they were published? I heard of the Strand before. Was that popular in England? Thanks for posting some photos. I will post more soon, too. So happy to see you here!

----------


## Dark Muse

When I came acorss this I just had to post it. It is from the Browning poem The Laboratory by John Collier

----------


## Janine

*Dark Muse,* I really love that! I am thinking that this woman looks something like
the actress Helena Boheme Carter, but taller, of course. I like the way the textural gray marble matches the patterned brocade silk color in the woman's dress; the soft colors also are interesting. Wonder if John Collier did any other poetry illustrations.

----------


## Dark Muse

This is the only one that I found. He has a Sleeping Beauty I really like that I posted in the Fairy Tale social group.

Here is some Faust by my old favorite Harry Clarke

----------


## Janine

*Dark Muse,* these are truly bizzarre and interesting. I like that first one - the design is simple extraodinary and I like the graphic quality of the black/white. There are some very cool images in the others - talk about the darkside. These and his other works remind me of the story we read in Chehov - "The Black Monk"....the mood of that story. You seem to be digging up even better examples. I just love all of these. Thanks for posting them. Good finds!

That one near the center -b/w - looks like they are having a snake orgy - that one is quite strange; totally phallic. Virgil should view these - he might like them..haha

I just realised that is a hand (elongated) with fingers around the woman figure...that one is so cool. The more one looks at these the more interesting them become.

----------


## Dark Muse

Hehe you should have seen some of the ones I did not post. I was afraid of getting censored haha. Some of the others were near pornographic.

----------


## Janine

> Hehe you should have seen some of the ones I did not post. I was afraid of getting censored haha. Some of the others were near pornographic.


From viewing that one with the snakes, I can imagine. :Wink:

----------


## Dark Muse

A collection of fairy poems illustrated by Warwick Goble


Kilmeny


The Ferlie


The Kelpie of Corrievreckan


Goblin Market 


La Belle Dame Sans Merci


The Veairires


What Toys Do At Night 


The Tree Beggers


The Fairy and His Master


Ariel's Song


Faires on the Sea-shore


Song of Four Fairies

 
The Sea Fairies 


The Fairies Farewell


Lirope the Bright


Queen Mab

----------


## Janine

I love Goble's work. These are a nice variety of pictures; good examples. I won't be around much today or this evening but will check back later on.

----------


## Dark Muse

A Christmas Carol 

Illustrations by John Leach

----------


## Janine

*Dark Muse,* these are really nice. I had this same thing in-mind and forgot about it. I think I have some Rackham's of 'The Christmas Carol'...I will check. I love these by John Leach; I never heard of him and it is nice to be introduced to a new artist/illustrator. Cool examples!

Just three from Arthur Rackham from "The Christmas Carol"







Here are some fun 'Santas' from Norman Rockwell...not exactly illustrating Great Literature...but bending the rules a bit for Christmas...they are illustrations for covers (magazine).

----------


## Dark Muse

I like the first one that looks like a Satyr

----------


## Janine

> I like the first one that looks like a Satyr


Yeah, isn't that one strange? I like that one too....wish I could find of Rackham's illustrations from "The Christmas Carol". I will look online and see if I can come up with anymore. I recall one other but now I can't seem to locate it in my file.

----------


## skasian

I never knew there were artworks dedicated to books! (except for frontcovers) Thank you everyone for sharing!

----------


## Janine

> I never knew there were artworks dedicated to books! (except for frontcovers) Thank you everyone for sharing!


Welcome to the thread, *skasian.* 

Yes, indeed, there are many artworks to illustrate books. The Children's thread has so lovely examples as well; as does the Shakespeare. I hope you can check them all out soon. Maybe you can also add to any of these. Most of us found these examples online. If you need any help posting any, let me know or one could just provide a link to a site with the artwork.

Here is a link to some more of Rackham illustrations of "The Christmas Carol"...I can't copy the prints - they are marked with the person's name who made up this website. Nice site; you all might want to explore it further.

http://www.nocloo.com/gallery2/v/art...mas12.jpg.html

----------


## skasian

Oh I forgot Shakespeare illustrations, I promise to check it out. I am very unfamiliar to illustrated great literatures, so it would probably take me some time to search for them. I will google search them any how! I am already uploading some works done by artists that I favour, in the thread you have recommended "Your Favourite artists and painters" - I am loving that thread so much, it has so much varying diversity. I appreciate you for providing me a great opportunity to get to know more about art and illustration.

I am not sure if Alice in the wonderland is regarded as great literature, but it is one that springs in my mind when dealing with illustrated literature. I remember emulating cross sketching of these works back when I was at primary school, I think I still have them :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> I am not sure if Alice in the wonderland is regarded as great literature, but it is one that springs in my mind when dealing with illustrated literature. I remember emulating cross sketching of these works back when I was at primary school, I think I still have them


Hi again, *skasian!* Glad to see you here again and posting some interesting illustrations. Sometimes it is hard to figure out if the books are children's or adult's literature; some sort of border both. I do actually, think that "Alice in Wonderland" qualifies in either category and is indeed fine literature - how much more creative can one get? ...also it has held up for the 'test of time.'...classic like "Peter Pan". Besides, in these illustration threads, we are not that technical-minded. I recently bend the rules a bit at Christmas to post some Norman Rockwells with Santas...they were covers to magazine - hardly classic literature, although I think the Santa concept is as old as time and could be considered a major element is some literature. I think I did post some of Rackham's from "Alice in Wonderland." in one of the illustration threads - perhaps 'Childrens' - I will check today. If now I may have them ready to post. I have uploaded a number of illustration files to Photobucket; those are ready to go but the holidays held me up a bit.
I like the black/white examples you posted. So you did some drawings from those when in primary school; what a sweet remembrance.

----------


## skasian

That is so true, it is sometimes hard to allocate such books like this into a category belonging to the childrens or adult. Nevertheless, I dont think it will matter so much if the book inspires both the child or adult in any aspect. 
Any way thanks for spending your time and effort for uploading so many outstanding works (same goes for darkmuse) I will be looking forward to speculate as well as uploading some more works soon!

----------


## Janine

> That is so true, it is sometimes hard to allocate such books like this into a category belonging to the childrens or adult. Nevertheless, I dont think it will matter so much if the book inspires both the child or adult in any aspect. 
> Any way thanks for spending your time and effort for uploading so many outstanding works (same goes for darkmuse) I will be looking forward to speculate as well as uploading some more works soon!


*skasian,* Yes, I agree with your first paragraph...it is hard to draw a line between the two; so it hardly does matter at all which thread we post it in. Many adults read "Alice in Wonderland"...I believe there is a lot of hidden symbolism, even political references of the day, within the story. 

You are welcome! I am so glad that you are enjoying these threads and the artwork; it is nice to have a new participant. That will great, if you can contribute from time to time. You need to watch for copyrighted pieces and ones with signature/site stamps on them. I avoid posting those; I don't want to get this site into trouble. It's ok in profile albums, I believe, but this part of the forum is actually public, except one has to sign-in to post comments, etc.

----------


## skasian

I never thought Alice in the wonderland would have political references.. all I can think of is monarchy and Feminism.. interesting.
I will be careful when posting up pictures, thanks for the tips!

Im not sure if Lord of the Rings is considered as Great Literature as it think it may sway more into fantasy side but finding some illustrations, I thought it was worth to be uploaded.

----------


## Janine

I own one of Alan Lee's books. The artwork is extraordinary. I like these examples very much *skasian.* I think it fits the category, since the book has been around awhile. It borders on fantasy art but I think Lee's artwork is classy enough to fit into this thread. Thanks for posting these. I like them a lot. It is nice to have another person posting in here and taking such keen interest. Thanks for taking the time.

----------


## Caspa

On the other end of illustration, I recently saw in Waterstone's that Marvel have transformed a handful of literary works into comic book form:

_Kidnapped_


_The Last of the Mohicans_


_The Odyssey_


(Apologies if images are too big, will happily resize if required)

----------


## Dark Muse

Love the Kidnapped illustration. I really enjoyed that story. And that is a really cool picture of it

Illustrated by Victoria Brurton 

*The Marriage of Cupid and Psyche*

----------


## Janine

Welcome *Caspa,* to the forum and this thread. I like all three - think I like the first and second best. I liked the film "Last of the Mohicans". I only read his book -"Deerslayer"...I had hoped to continue with that series but went onto another author. I don't think your images are too large - they look great! 

Anyway, good to see some new people in the illustration threads.

*Dark Muse,* I really like those a lot. I love the B/W ones - so graphic. I like the way the drawing is concentrated in areas and then a big space of white is left untouched to balance the picture - very elegant; nice linear quality. That last one is different looking and quite interesting.

----------


## aBIGsheep

Go read _Fables_.

It's a marvel comic, but it's one of the best stories I've ever had the pleasure of reading.




If anyone wants the online donwloads, I'd be happy to indulge them.

----------


## Gustavo L.

Great thread indeed, Janine.  :Smile: 

Walter Crane illustrated Spenser's "The Faerie Queene" between 1849 and 1896. Here's one from the first book: 



And here's one from the third:

----------


## Janine

> Go read _Fables_.


*aBIGsheep,* I especially like that last one. Nice depiction of the faces. I like the way the hair on the creature dressed in red goes into the tree. I like the expression on the character's face holding the plate with the head on it. Do you know the artist of these covers/illustrations?

Quote by Gustavo L. 



> Great thread indeed, Janine. 
> 
> Walter Crane illustrated Spenser's "The Faerie Queene" between 1849 and 1896. Here's one from the first book:


*Gustavo L.,* nice to see you stop by; Glad you like the thread. There are two other threads, as well dealing with book illustration - Magical World of Children's and Shakespeare Illustrated. Hope you can stop by those two, and contribute something, as well. I love these by Walter Crane; it is always interesting to be introduced to a new illustrator...not sure I was familar with him before this.

Enjoy the previous entries, also....we have quite a few pages now of some great works.

Wow, interesting to see some newcomers all of a sudden. Welcome to all and hope you keep posting art for all to 'marvel' at...get the pun, *aBIGsheep*.... :Wink: ?

----------


## Gustavo L.

*Janine*, I enjoyed them very much. I love Dorés and Nielsens work. Harry Clarke is new for me. I found his art strikingly beautiful. Thank you, *Dark Muse*. 
*Skasian*: that Turin Turanmbar looks great.  :Smile:  I love the Silmarillion, too. 

And I'm already seeing the other two threads -- thanks, Janine.

----------


## aBIGsheep

Fo sho mo. Nice to meet you Janine. Despite being a few months old and almost 300 posts in, it's pleasure, fo sure. 

And if you're curious the cover art is by James Jean but he's leaving and Joao Ruas took his place issues 81+.

And it's not Marvel, my bad. It's actually Vertigo which is a subsidary of DC.

----------


## Janine

> *Janine*, I enjoyed them very much. I love Dorés and Nielsens work. Harry Clarke is new for me. I found his art strikingly beautiful. Thank you, *Dark Muse*. 
> 
> And I'm already seeing the other two threads -- thanks, Janine.


*Gustovo L,* Glad you purused the thread and liked all those. I like the Dorés and Nielsen's too. I own a few Nielsen books and the plates are extraordinary. I didn't know about Harry Clarke, until *Dark Muse* introduced me to his work and I find it extremely interesting.

Enjoy the other two threads!


Quote by aBIGsheep



> Fo sho mo. Nice to meet you Janine. Despite being a few months old and almost 300 posts in, it's pleasure, fo sure.


*aBIGsheep*

I think we did meet once in your profile page - wasn't that you with the shark? hey, what do sheep have to do with sharks? 
..so what exactly does 'Fo sho mo' mean in English? 
wowy, you say you have 300 post already? They do add up, don't they?  :Thumbs Up: 




> And if you're curious the cover art is by James Jean but he's leaving and Joao Ruas took his place issues 81+.
> 
> And it's not Marvel, my bad. It's actually Vertigo which is a subsidary of DC.


Thanks for the info. You must really be into comic book collecting, am I right? My son used to collect them years back. I thought it did say Marvel on one of them; no?




> I am not sure if Alice in the wonderland is regarded as great literature, but it is one that springs in my mind when dealing with illustrated literature. I remember emulating cross sketching of these works back when I was at primary school, I think I still have them


*skasian,* I found the place where I posted some of the Arthur Rackham "Alice and Wonderland" illustrations - it was in the Children's thread. They are post #5. Here is the link to the page.

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=39013

Enjoy! I love this illustrators work; I have several of his books.

----------


## Dark Muse

I thought this was quite cool and was excited when I came acorss it. It is from Tennyson's Mariana by Aruthur Hughes

----------


## Janine

Ok, you are back reviving this thread, great! I have had guilt about it for sometime now. I know I neglected all three threads on illustrations I had started, but will try and post some good stuff soon. Thanks, *Dark Muse.* I like the painting of the girl with the veil. It would be interesting to post the poem, if it is not too long. I am not really familar with that particular poem.

----------


## Dark Muse

I have not had much time to go hunting through images but I happend upon this one, and thought I could post it up here. I am something of a fan of Tennyson. I can post the poem. Though I have to say I am not sure I completely agree with Hughes interpitation, I would not picture Mariana in this way. 


Mariana
WITH blackest moss the flower-plots
Were thickly crusted, one and all:
The rusted nails fell from the knots
That held the pear to the gable-wall.
The broken sheds look'd sad and strange:
Unlifted was the clinking latch;
Weeded and worn the ancient thatch
Upon the lonely moated grange.
She only said, 'My life is dreary,
He cometh not,' she said;
She said, 'I am aweary, aweary,
I would that I were dead!'
Her tears fell with the dews at even;
Her tears fell ere the dews were dried;
She could not look on the sweet heaven,
Either at morn or eventide.
After the flitting of the bats,
When thickest dark did trance the sky,
She drew her casement-curtain by,
And glanced athwart the glooming flats.
She only said, 'The night is dreary,
He cometh not,' she said;
She said, 'I am aweary, aweary,
I would that I were dead!'

Upon the middle of the night,
Waking she heard the night-fowl crow:
The **** sung out an hour ere light:
From the dark fen the oxen's low
Came to her: without hope of change,
In sleep she seem'd to walk forlorn,
Till cold winds woke the gray-eyed morn
About the lonely moated grange.
 She only said, 'The day is dreary,
He cometh not,' she said;
She said, 'I am aweary, aweary,
I would that I were dead!'

About a stone-cast from the wall
A sluice with blacken'd waters slept,
And o'er it many, round and small,
The cluster'd marish-mosses crept.
Hard by a poplar shook alway,
All silver-green with gnarled bark:
For leagues no other tree did mark
The level waste, the rounding gray.
She only said, 'My life is dreary,
He cometh not,' she said;
She said, 'I am aweary, aweary,
I would that I were dead!'

And ever when the moon was low,
And the shrill winds were up and away,
In the white curtain, to and fro,
She saw the gusty shadow sway.
But when the moon was very low,
And wild winds bound within their cell,
The shadow of the poplar fell
Upon her bed, across her brow.
She only said, 'The night is dreary,
He cometh not,' she said;
She said, 'I am aweary, aweary,
I would that I were dead!'

All day within the dreamy house,
The doors upon their hinges creak'd;
The blue fly sung in the pane; the mouse
Behind the mouldering wainscot shriek'd,
Or from the crevice peer'd about.
Old faces glimmer'd thro' the doors,
Old footsteps trod the upper floors,
Old voices call'd her from without.
She only said, 'My life is dreary,
He cometh not,' she said;
She said, 'I am aweary, aweary,'
I would that I were dead!'

The sparrow's chirrup on the roof,
The slow clock ticking, and the sound
Which to the wooing wind aloof
The poplar made, did all confound
Her sense; but most she loathed the hour
When the thick-moted sunbeam lay
Athwart the chambers, and the day
Was sloping toward his western bower.
Then, said she, 'I am very dreary,
He will not come,' she said;
She wept, 'I am aweary, aweary,
O God, that I were dead!'

----------


## Wilde woman

This is a truly amazing. I've really enjoyed scrolling through all these illustrations; some of them are hauntingly beautiful. I've never really scene art that depicts literature, other than Blake's bizarre artwork and Tiepolo's paintings of the Aeneid. I may post some later.

Thanks for the pictures!

----------


## Janine

I love Tennyson's poems. That is great. It is so altogether sad, isn't it? The singer/song writer Loreena McKennitt put a number of Tennyson's poems to music. I love "The Lady of Shalott".

----------


## Wilde woman

> I love Tennyson's poems. That is great. It is so altogether sad, isn't it. The singer/song writer Lorena McKennitt put a number of Tennyson's poems to music. I love "The Lady of Shalott".


Yes, I noticed that Loreena McKennitt likes to do songs about literature. She also has one called "Dante's Prayer" about the Divine Comedy. It's quite beautiful.

----------


## Janine

> Yes, I noticed that Loreena McKennitt likes to do songs about literature. She also has one called "Dante's Prayer" about the Divine Comedy. It's quite beautiful.


That is my favorite song of hers and actually what drew me to her music to begin with. I want that one played at my funeral. I just love that song so much. I first heard it when I was viewing ice-skating on TV. I think it was Michelle Kwan or Kristie Yamaguki (eekkk SP?) who skated to it. It as so lovely and I loved the lyrics, so much I tracked down the singer and the album.

----------


## JBI

The problem is though, that Mariana isn't even Tennyson's creation, she is Shakespeare's - so I think an illustrator would technically have to approach Tennyson through Shakespeare, or just Shakespeare.

----------


## Wilde woman

> That is my favorite song of hers and actually what drew me to her music to begin with. I want that one played at my funeral. I just love that song so much. I first heard it when I was viewing ice-skating on TV. I think it was Michelle Kwan or Kristie Yamaguki (eekkk SP?) who skated to it. It as so lovely and I loved the lyrics, so much I tracked down the singer and the album.


Me too! I love songs that cover famous works of literature. Have you heard Kate Bush's "Wuthering Heights"? It's quite virtuosic, almost operatically so, and I can just imagine Catherine singing it...she's such a prima donna. I'm particularly fond of Hayley Westenra's version of it.

----------


## mono

I loved that Gustave Doré received so much attention early in the thread. One of my personal favorites by him, from Dante's _The Divine Comedy_, when Dante and Virgil find Arachne:



"O mad Arachne! so I thee beheld / E'en then half spider" (Purgatorio XII, 43, 44).

-----

I recently came across Melville's _Moby Dick_ illustrated by Rockwell Kent. Slightly more simple in terms of detail work, but quite beautiful in its own way:

----------


## Dark Muse

Those are cool 

One of the reaons why I just can never bring myself to read Moby Dick, is even though I know it is suppose to be symbolic, I just cannot bring myself to read a story all about someone who is trying to kill a whale.

----------


## Gustavo L.

*Bump*!  :Biggrin:  

Well, some days ago I found some comic books by Japanese artist Natsuki Sumeragi. She adapted several short stories from classical Chinese literature, and I think she did a great job. 

Im reading an Italian translation of some of her works and I rank it among the finest comic book adaptations I ever seen. Heres a glimpse:

----------


## Janine

> The problem is though, that Mariana isn't even Tennyson's creation, she is Shakespeare's - so I think an illustrator would technically have to approach Tennyson through Shakespeare, or just Shakespeare.


In that case, it may be that no one knows the color of her hair or exactly what she looked like. Shakespeare was never specific on his character's physical characteristics.

Sorry it took me so long to get back here and answer this, *JBI*. I will answer others as well. Glad to see some people posting in here and reviving the thread again. When I saw it come up in the listing I said was quite glad. I need to post some new stuff myself.




> Me too! I love songs that cover famous works of literature. Have you heard Kate Bush's "Wuthering Heights"? It's quite virtuosic, almost operatically so, and I can just imagine Catherine singing it...she's such a prima donna. I'm particularly fond of Hayley Westenra's version of it.


Strange you should ask, *Wilde woman*. I have heard Kate Bush's "Wuthering Heights" and just recently since someone used it on a video on Youtube as their soundtrack for excerpts from the film version with Timothy Dalton; I own and love that film.

*Mono,* Good to see you posting here. I love Gustave Doré's work, too. His detail is amazing. Glad you enjoyed the ones already posted in this thread. I like the one you posted. The spider-woman if incredibly interesting. The Rockwell Kent of Moby Dick is interesting too. I love the star background!

*Gustavo L.*, welcome back again and I love that first one the best. They both have nice linear qualities to the images. We have not had any Chinese representation until now. It is good to see. Variety/diversity is a good thing.

----------


## mono

> One of the reaons why I just can never bring myself to read Moby Dick, is even though I know it is suppose to be symbolic, I just cannot bring myself to read a story all about someone who is trying to kill a whale.


Oh, Dark Muse, I would love to hear your interpretations of _Moby Dick_ if you ever read it. I have read it twice, but only once at an age that I fully understood it, and consider it a true beauty in pages. The second time I read it, I think I flipped through the 600-pager in less than two weeks, solely because I could not set it down - stunning imagery, mind-boggling symbolism, and incredible characters (I still dream of Ahab from time to time).
Hmmm, maybe I will start a thread of it sometime soon . . .  :Wink:

----------


## Dark Muse

See the whole time I would just want the whale to come along and eat Ahab. LOL I would be more likely to dream of the whale.

----------


## Dark Muse

An illustration to Christina Rossetti's poem 'Amor Mundi'

----------


## higley

Love the Holmes illustrations already posted, Sidney Paget is one of my favorites.



Also love Milo Winter's Aesop illustrations..

----------


## Janine

*Dark Muse,* that painting is extraordinary. I love Christina Rossetti's poetry. I will have to get that one out and read it tonight. Who did the illustration?

hi *higley,* I love those two. I especially like the black and white ink drawing by Sidney Paget; I will have to look up more of his stuff. That almost has an Oscar Wilde attitude about it. I like the wolf one as well. I never heard of that artist; again, I will have to go exploring. Welcome to this thread and hope you can post more interesting illustrations.

----------


## Dark Muse

oops I forgot to include that. It is Edward Robert Hughes

----------


## Janine

> oops I forgot to include that. It is Edward Robert Hughes


Then he is the same artist you just posted in the social group, correct? I really love his work. Nice stuff. Good find, *Dark Muse!* :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Dark Muse

Yes, that would be the one

Some more from Edward Robert Hughes

 

'The Nights of Strapola' which was translated into English by W.G.Waters in the 1890s. The original stories were published in Venice between 1550 - 1553 by Gian Francesco Strapola and were similar in similar in style to Boccaccio's 'Decameron'.



From W E Henley's poem 'I M Margaritae Sorori', no 35 in his Echoes, 1872-89:

----------


## Dark Muse

Some Lady Shalott from William Holman Hunt




This I thought was cool it is an illustration of the painting above

----------


## Lynne50

*Dark Muse Great pictures. I like William Holman Hunt. As I was scrolling down your pictures, I especially liked the pen and ink drawing of the woman holding the orb. It reminded me of an Escher. I thought at first it was.*

----------


## Janine

*Dark Muse,* I like this artist, too. Glad you posted these. I like the globe one. 
I agree,* Lynne,* it does remind me a little of Escher's work. I particularly like that first one, *DM*; I love all the tiny details in it. I should try to find a larger copy so I can make out all of those and just what they may symbolise. I have never seen these before even though I do know Hunt's work and keep a large file on him offline.

----------


## Dark Muse

Some illustrations from The Bounty trilogy









[

----------


## mtpspur

I recognize two of the above illustrations from a one volume set my parents had. The last two that is. Read the trilogy several years back and was amzied how readable it was. For some reason I was convinced I'ld be bored silly. Judging a book by the Marlon Brando movie no doubt.

----------


## Dark Muse

I love books with nautical themes, but some of them can be tedious in all their technical terminology, this book is amazingly easy to read for the kind of story it is, for even though I enjoy such sea fearing adventures, I find they often can get a bit dry in places, but this one truly is most engaging. 

Haha yeah the last two are in my volume of the trilogy as well.

----------


## wangyiwoai

Although a bit to understand it, but I still prefer illustrations

----------


## dfloyd

The only one I know of is the one published by the Easton Press which is currently out of print and difficult to find in the used book market. The first volume of the Easton Press edition, Mutiny on the Bounty, is a reprint of the original published by The Limited Editions Club in the 40s. This one was bound in full leather, but it is hard to find where the leather is not chipped or flaking on the spine.

----------


## Dark Muse

My version is published by Little Brown, and Company

----------


## Janine

Someone has shown interest in the Dore prints and so I am posting in hopes they post as well to bring this cool thread up-to-date.

----------


## Propter W.

I know Anton Pieck illustrated A Thousand and One Nights, A Christmas Carol and The Wonderful Adventures of Nils and some of the fairy tales by the brother Grimm, but I can't find any decent pictures online. Maybe I'll scan some in the morning.

----------


## Janine

> I know Anton Pieck illustrated A Thousand and One Nights, A Christmas Carol and The Wonderful Adventures of Nils and some of the fairy tales by the brother Grimm, but I can't find any decent pictures online. Maybe I'll scan some in the morning.


That would be great *Propter W*; I would love to discover a new illustrator of these classic works.

----------


## soundofmusic

Great Thread! I saw your Maxfield Parrish and was thinking of something that happened many years ago. My father had a habit of going to construction dump sites and often, the areas were also used by people who did estate cleaning. One day, my father found a bright painting, obviously an original of a mother partially drapped with a child standing over her. He took it home and hung it in his and my mothers bedroom. My mother had a fit, she was very religious and the woman was showing part of a breast. Several years later, I looked at some of Maxfield Parrish paintings and wondered if it was actually something by him. When my mother passed, I asked my sister what became of the painting, she said she assumed it had been thrown away :Frown:

----------

